
With a new acquisition, Apple looks to improve workflow for developers - Varcht
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/with-a-new-acquisition-apple-looks-to-improve-quality-of-life-for-developers/
======
oldmancoyote
They ought to fix the issues with Xcode first.

